# Oscar in his snowboots @ -14 below zero!



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fAsXI-CjaXuo-rsjTQrMTz4U2I7666X0!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like they are working out great for him, you've got quite a bit of snow. Looks pretty.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww how cute, looks like he actually likes them!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking pretty stylish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes he is quite the fashionista! He doesn't mind them too much except they do irritate his dew claws. I am getting another pair (round three) that are fleece lined and come up a bit higher on his legs. We have had over a week of below zero temps so they are essential for him.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice boots for sure!!


----------

